# Mead Pathfinder



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2012)

One of my pickers came across this today and sent me some pics. I'd like to have an early bike like this for display but don't want to be married to the thing. That being said, where is a good place to start for a price? I think it's complete since these early machines didn't have a lot of parts to them anyway. I know the pictures aren't the best but that's all I have to go on for now. Also, if anyone is interested I'd be willing to sell it as well, it's not a must have for me. Thanks!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 19, 2012)

Man, I wish I had a team of pickers working for me
Hey is that a Bolens lawn tractor in the background?
I'd go for a package deal there, last lawnmower you would ever need!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2012)

I have no idea about that lawnmower. I've got enough on my mind worrying about these bikes all the time!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2012)

What does he have on there for tires...metal bands?????


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2012)

Also, down tube appears bent near fork tube...optical illusion? Looks like $300 worth max


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 19, 2012)

I thought those were metal bands also! I can't tell if the tube is damaged or not. I'll have to ask him when he calls.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 19, 2012)

...metal bands would qualify it as a "bone shaker" I would presume....lol!


----------

